# Filly KC Specialty



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)




----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Nice!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

How quickly they grow up!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Thanks, Diana.

Daphne, that is what I thought when I saw her. The puppy is gone so soon!

She is deinitely looking hard and dry there. The heat has been tough on coat growing. With the National so early this year, I don't think there will be much hair there.


----------

